# Rate the Avatar above!



## Thorne (Jan 15, 2011)

Okay so it seemed no one remade this but I wanted to post in this so I remade it.

As far as rules go, you rate the avatar of the person who commented just before you, from a scale of 0 to 10, also comment on why you rated it like you did.

Alright we can start now.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 16, 2011)

8/10.

I don't tend to like really anime-tized things, with spooky pupiless eyes. But to be honest, it's pretty badass. There's just something about it I like.


----------



## SonicNintendo (Jan 18, 2011)

9/10

It's pretty simplistic and that's great.  but I'm not the only one who thought the antennae were horns.  But i like it.  It's very red.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

8/10.

I like the RSE Birdkeeper sprite in the first place, so I like that. Such a... sort of teasing pose.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jan 19, 2011)

10/10!

your avatar is plain amazing :sunglasses:


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

5/10.

Kinda generic with just that Vespiquen sprite, but at least it's not a BW animated one that slows stuff down.


----------



## Gryzalb (Jan 19, 2011)

Pretty nicely detailed, well-done avatar - there's plenty of details and the details are fairly high in quality as well. And by the way, no, I've never thought the antennae were horns myself. >.>

The only thing I could criticize about it is that the eye seems a bit off, especially in the lighted portion, which at first glance appears to be a pupil (Or is it? Can't tell...). The background's not spectacular either, but other than that, a pretty good avatar!

8.5/10 (8 if I can't use decimals).


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

9/10.

I don't actually like that Pokemon, but it suits you. Nice background, and well-done.

(Thank you. I'll keep that criticism in mind for when I make my next avvie, which I'm working on. The white is actually a reflection rather than a pupil.)


----------



## Lili (Jan 19, 2011)

8/10  It looks like you!  In the curly-haired glasses sort of way :D


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 19, 2011)

8/10.

Tee. Very cute. I love that expression of wonder on his face.


----------



## dolphinfish (Jan 20, 2011)

8/10
It's cute!  And very red.


----------



## MentheLapin (Jan 20, 2011)

7/10: D'awww factor is always good, but it seems really small, and it's hard to make out the characters in the corner.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Jan 20, 2011)

4/10.

It's well-drawn, but I just don't tend to like more comedic and nonserious avatars.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

5.2/10, I prefered the fuchsia coloured ones, I think it fitted your personality better.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

10/10 Ranpuraa/Lampent is awesome! Can't wait to see what people think of my Mewtini sprite...


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

7.4/10 because a combination of mew and victini would be cooler. Also you wouldnt have to change your username


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Hm. It would? And once again a 10/10. Same reason. WE WILL GET STUCK IN A LOOP IF NO-ONE INTERVENES FAST. *opens up Paint to make that sprite~*


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

8.5/10 
Like it, though it lacks the last bit of sparkle. Would seem better with another small feet-big arm legendary sprite.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

9/10 for no particular reason


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow, in a loop! 10/10. And I already almost finished that sprite. Mew and Victini! (I'll just have to change my user title message)


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

8.5/10 Same reason, though I'm glad to see the sparklier version ehehe


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

EDIT: Bargh, ninjaed. You kids today move too fast for an old lady!

7/10.

It's cool, but card art is kinda generic and unoriginal. Also, the quality itself of the avvie isn't very good. Kinda JPEGy.

(Don't mean to be technical or pedantic, but my last avvie was red, not fuchsia. If it was fuchsia on anyone else's computer, I really need to fix my digital colouring.)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 18, 2011)

nah it was red but you _sounded_ like fuchsia


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10.

I don't really like that Pokémon, and the close up of the shot is kinda... neh. As you said to me, I thought your old one was somehow more appropriate to your personality.

(Also, I'm not quite getting you. A person... sounding like a colour?)


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

7.5/10 I liked the old avatar better, but this works...I don't really know anyone's personality well enough to judge, though.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

7/10.

I like it and it's a pretty well-made sprite, but it has tiny errors here and there.


----------



## Glace (Mar 18, 2011)

Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> 7/10.
> 
> It's cool, but card art is kinda generic and unoriginal. Also, the quality itself of the avvie isn't very good. Kinda JPEGy.


((Gah, that''s what I get for editing with Paint.))

8/10

I like the simplicity and the character herself, but I'd like to see something more... interesting I guess? Don't know how to put it...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 18, 2011)

8/10 It's cool ~

/Bad Puns


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

9.5/10! SIGILYPH is cool :D I just kind of wanted something...made yourself.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 18, 2011)

9/10.

Oooh, I really like this one. Maybe because I like Mew and Victini more than I like Mewtwo and Victini combined. Also, I think it's more appropriate to your personality.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

I think it looks odd, personally. And how is it more appropriate to my personality...? Anyhow, 9.5/10 or whatever rating I gave you before XD


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 18, 2011)

7/10 - It's cute, but I'm not terribly fond of sprite-avis, and it could use some transparitizing.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 18, 2011)

10/10

Really stylistic and colorful. It's bold but sort of springy at the same time.


----------



## mewtini (Mar 18, 2011)

6/10 Ooh, what is that? Is that Earth? Is that a Pokemon silouette? It's mysterious...but not THAT good, you know?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Mar 19, 2011)

^you should use Mew's HGSS sprite for better mixing effects


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Mar 22, 2011)

7/10
In a way, I'm a fan of the color blue


----------



## mewtini (Mar 22, 2011)

...7/10. I generally like anime avatars, but I don't know. It just...doesn't hit me as awesome :/


----------



## Coloursfall (Mar 22, 2011)

5/10

Not bad but not good either, really. It's rather boring.

ETA: fff ninja

9/10 - yours looks better now, it's transparent! O: yay! It's cute, too.


----------



## Glace (Mar 22, 2011)

9.5/10

Love it and the simplicity, but it's missing that last little "oomph!" >///<


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Mar 22, 2011)

9/10. Art is very good, and Glaceon is my second favorite eeveloution (to leafeon)


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Mar 22, 2011)

9/10

Just sort of screams 'Oh, did I kill you? Sorry about that, happens all the time'.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Mar 22, 2011)

8/10.

Strangely appropriate for you. You always do seem to have random birds. Also, it is a very pretty bird and nice quality.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 29, 2011)

8/10 Better than your old one, and it seems to suit you more.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 29, 2011)

3/10
no. just no.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 29, 2011)

9/10.

Of course I'd rate it that. I do love ponies. But the thing is, I usually hate gifs. This one, however, is simple and fits the picture. Also, I love Rainbow Dash's expression.


----------



## Mai (Sep 29, 2011)

7/10

While I do generally love your avatars for several reasons, I just don't like the color scheme much on this one and it seems just a bit not pony-like (?) because of a few things with the vest/cape and hairstyle. Still, I have to admit it's a good picture and also ponies.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Sep 30, 2011)

8/10

I kind of don't get it. But it's Terezi, so there's not a whole lot to get in the first place.


----------



## hyphen (Sep 30, 2011)

7/10
'tis cute. :3


----------



## Mai (Sep 30, 2011)

8.5/10

There's not much to say about it, but I like it. It's fairly high quality and is also cute.


----------



## Cloudsong (Sep 30, 2011)

8/10

Not sure what to say other than I like it :3


----------



## Starship Trooper (Sep 30, 2011)

9/10

It's simple, it looks good, and pidgey needs more love.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Sep 30, 2011)

7/10.

It's kind of small, creepy, and pixely, but it fits you.


----------



## Glace (Oct 1, 2011)

8/10 I liked your other avatars better, but it's a pony. Just not very pony-like. It's still well-drawn and everything, so.


----------



## Ever (Oct 1, 2011)

6/10

I love Spike, but the image looks kinda pale, not like his usual bright colors. And the black border annoys me, not sure why.


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 2, 2011)

8/10

I like cats, but i dont have a thing for butterflys.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 2, 2011)

6/10

Rainbow Dash is used too often on the internet. Meh.


----------



## Ever (Oct 2, 2011)

6/10

It's okay, but the melting eyes thing is kind of freaky and makes his eyes look a little like eggs, which is just bleh.


----------



## Starship Trooper (Oct 2, 2011)

6/10

It looks decent, but honestly I liked the Absol better.

EDIT: Three sixes in a row...it's the number of the beast!


----------



## Mai (Oct 2, 2011)

8/10

Pretty cool, and it also reminds me of Story of The Blanks.


----------



## Ever (Oct 4, 2011)

7/10

It kind of creeps me out, but I do love the whole "muahahaha evil grin". Although I can never figure it out...Is she (it?) wearing glasses or do her (its) Eyes really look like that?


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 4, 2011)

(i see a curved line going on her nose connecting the "eyes", so it's glasses.)

8/10

Everything that flies is awesome....... except for bugs, but I LUV CATZ!


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

4/10

It's not a particularly cute pony, and although screaming is fun, screaming ponies are decidedly not fun.


----------



## bulbasaur (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10: It's cute, but there's nothing extraordinary about it.


----------



## Ever (Oct 5, 2011)

6/10

I don't like the Bagon line, but but but I like the rippley effect.


----------



## Mai (Oct 5, 2011)

6/10

It's a weird proportion, with it being so tall and thin.

(Also, both. Her eyes are red and she wears red shades.)


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

9/10

it seems awesome! It actually makes me think that there's one part of it that makes it look like a girl, but i ont know what. thats awesome! =P


----------



## hyphen (Oct 5, 2011)

8/10
for wat and pony


----------



## Cloudsong (Oct 5, 2011)

That is one sad looking pony. BUT IT FLIES <3

8/10


----------



## hyphen (Oct 5, 2011)

10/10
Cute Quilava. :3


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 5, 2011)

Unamused Pony is Unamused.

10/10


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 7, 2011)

10/10 ANNOYING! FUN!


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

1/10

I hate the Annoying Orange.


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 8, 2011)

8/10
Pretty Cool Cat


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

Everglider said:


> 1/10
> 
> I hate the Annoying Orange.


I like the Annoying Orange.


----------



## Ever (Oct 8, 2011)

6/10 for Legsee. It's cool and all, but kinda boring.

9/10 for Luxcario. FOR THE WIN!


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 9, 2011)

hmm..
i guess 8.5/10
idk why but just looking at it i like it a lot, but i cant say i luv it.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

3/10 It annoys me.


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 9, 2011)

6/10. Meh, koffing. That's koffing, right?


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 9, 2011)

Star69 said:


> 6/10. Meh, koffing. That's koffing, right?


Too right. Koffing was the only largish Pokemon .gif I could find, so...
____________________________________
4/10 Meh.


----------



## Scohui (Oct 9, 2011)

5\10
Meh. < very original


----------



## DarkAura (Oct 9, 2011)

10/10

Nice Slobro avatar!


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 9, 2011)

9/10 Love me some Sweetie Belle.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Oct 9, 2011)

7/10

-no comment-


----------



## Zero Moment (Oct 9, 2011)

7.5/10 because wat


----------



## Tomboy (Oct 12, 2011)

7/10
'lidfglindgknkxhdbfjsgwth


----------



## Aletheia (Oct 12, 2011)

8/10 Cute eevee is cute. :3


----------



## hyphen (Oct 12, 2011)

7/10
I don't ship Twixie.
good quality,though.
i ship Fluttermac


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 26, 2011)

10/10 Creepy Maplestory


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 26, 2011)

7/10
It's cool, but animation is choppy.


----------



## Mai (Oct 26, 2011)

7/10

I can't tell exactly what it is, and it would probably make a lot more sense if it was larger. It's okay, though.


----------



## Ever (Oct 26, 2011)

8/10

I like it better thanyour previous one, but the eyes. THEY STARE INTO MY SOUL!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

10/10 Some weird cute alien fish carrying a blankie? Where is it from?


----------

